# فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..



## سيمو ستايل (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السلآم عليكمم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..
*فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*
*كوني الآجمممل والآرقى بـ فراشك وتمتعي معنا من خلآل بضآعتنآ*
*الجمييلة والجذآبةة بففخآآآمة جودتهآآآ ..*
*اليككككم منتجآتنآآ ..*​ 








​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 




*طريقة طلب المنتج:*
*ارسآل رسآلة الى هذآ البريد الآكتروني (* [email protected] *) فيه مآ يلي..*​ 

*رقم المنتج:*
*الكمية:*
*البريد الاكتروني:*
*رقم الجوال:*
*موقع منزلك بالتفصيل لسكان مدينة الرياض فقط:*
*مدينة الرياض مخرج (.......) طريق (.......) حي (.......) ممر (.......) رقم المنزل (.......)*​ 


( اما لسكان خارج الرياض التوصيل بـ زاججل .. )​ 




*ملآحظة هآمة:*
*1_ التوصيل الى منزلك فقط لسكان الرياض.*
*2_ التوصيل الى منزلك اذآ هو قريب بـ 20 r.s امآ اذآ بعيد بـ 30 r.s .*​ 



*والله ولي التوفيييق ..*​


----------



## tjarksa (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

موفقة بإذن الله ...


----------



## سيمو ستايل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سيمو ستايل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد .. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

......................


----------



## سيمو ستايل (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سيمو ستايل (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سيمو ستايل (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سيمو ستايل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: فرآش سرير مميز وآنيق جدآ يصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------

